# Dinorwic Slate Quarry, June 2009



## andy m (Jun 30, 2009)

Dinorwic was at one time the second largest slate quarry in the world (the biggest being nearby Pen Rhyn). It was quarried for more than 200 years, leaving terraces to a height of over 600 metres high, and at its peak it employed over 3000 people. But the work was hard, really hard. Before the arrival of modern transport, quarrymen traveled on foot from as far afield as Anglesey each week, crossing the Menai Straits, or walking up from Caernarfon on a Sunday evening and staying in the quarry barracks until Saturday lunchtime, when they returned to their families and communities for only 24 hours before starting their return journey to work. 

The quarrymen had to undertake a 5 year apprenticeship, and while the work was skilled, it was dangerous, dirty, unhealthy and poorly paid. The rockmen had to learn to use explosives, and how to handle heavy hammers and chisels while dangling on ropes wound round their legs and body to leave their hands free to work at the terraces of slate. These men worked in all weathers, and worked only on a monthly contract basis. It was only in the 1960’s did the workers start to enjoy a reasonable rate of pay, but the quarry shut in 1969, leaving 300 men out of work. 

However, not long after this, construction of the Dinorwig hydro-electric power station started and brought work for 2000 people during it’s 10 years of construction, many of whom had lost their jobs when the quarry shut. 

The word ‘epic’ is often used in urbex, but at 324 hectares, I can think of no other word to describe the place. Due to my earlier prevaricating, I only had an afternoon to explore, and didn’t even get to the upper terraces of the C4 incline where there’s all manner of stuff to see and do, so a re-visit later in the year is definitely on the cards!

An excellent history of the North Wales slate industries is available here: http://www.penmorfa.com/Slate/

This bit of the site is also worth looking at - live infiltration 1967 style!

http://www.penmorfa.com/Slate/Dinorwic-1967.htm

The bottom of the C4 incline






Graves? Notice the incline behind - this was the easy incline.





A rather deep hole. B & W due to some ruinous lens flare 





The top of the incline! Well, the C4 one - this is only halfway up the hill. This is the drum winder that would have worked the gravity incline, a far quicker way of ascending than walking!





C4T Bonc Roller (??) level. There were a number of railway tracks still in place here, and I'm wondering of the building in the background was an engine shed as the doorway was surprisingly wide.





A weighbridge, that has somehow had it's top plate turned through 90 degrees.





The bottom of the C5 incline, the steep one.





'Jubilee' prefab steel trackwork. This was a branch for tipping off spoil.





Bridge of doom. Not being a leet explorer, I didn't bother crossing it, but if I had done, I'd probably have found out what was supporting it at the other side, as close examination of the photo reveals no clues 





As high as I got. The fog had started to lift and far below me, a yellow search and rescue Sea King clattered up and down the valley. 





Barrack block remains, I think.





Obligatory arty-farty shot





Back on the main footpath. Couldn't help but stop to admire the view on the way back to the car


----------



## BenCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

It is a stunning place, isn't it? That bridge is amazing


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, fantastic site and location. Absolutely love slate quarries and the fog really gives it some extra atmosphere too.
Superb photos, Andy.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 30, 2009)

Some great pictures there 

Been wanting to take a look every since I saw a picture of the rails going over nothing. A proper Indiana Jones moment.


----------



## andy m (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been told that the 'bridge' is actually the result of a landslip! Not sure I've got as close to the edge as I did if I'd have known that!


----------



## thatlizkid (Jun 30, 2009)

wow it looks like a really amazing eerie place, i love the arty farty shot by the way!


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lovely capture there Andy..it sure looks an inhospitable place to have had to work in...I presume the site is now some kind of park or heritage site?


----------



## hpipe (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice one Andy. Was this last Saturday per chance? I was up there then, and the weather in my shots looks identical. I saw the sea king a few times as well, but I guess thats a common occurrence around those parts.


----------



## SteveSutton (Jul 1, 2009)

Great work
A valuable history of quarrying to. I shall have to visit this place myself.

Thanks for posting


----------



## andy m (Jul 1, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Lovely capture there Andy..it sure looks an inhospitable place to have had to work in...I presume the site is now some kind of park or heritage site?



I'm not entirely sure of it's status. There's a path through the middle of it, but everything is fenced off to either side of it, to try and discourage people from going up into the quarry proper.


hpipe - yes it was Saturday afternoon. There was only me up on the C4 and C5 inclines, I presume you were there earlier or were in the other bit of the quarry?


----------



## AndyC (Jul 1, 2009)

However you cannot wander around for the next few weeks.

They have closed the footpaths and are filming part of the remake of Clash of the Titans there.

Specifically, filming seems to be concentrating around the small pit now called 'Dali's Hole'. 

The BBC put up an article about the filming today:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_west/8125083.stm


----------



## AndyC (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking back at the posts, seems like it is still accessible, off the track (for now).

The bridge is indeed a stretch of rail where the ground beneath it has fallen into the pit. 

I have never quite worked out how to get to it.

I have some pix I might bung up later. Specifically, if you know hwere to go, you can see remains of coats hanging on the wall. They have been there since the last shift ended in 1969.

It is a truly great place.


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, great stuff Andy M. You must have been up there around the same time that I was, except you've been to totally different parts to me! Do you mind if i add some photos to your report?


----------



## andy m (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyC

The path was closed as of Monday 29th June, there was already on site security doing patrols / admiring the scenery on Saturday, but they had no authority (so to speak) as the closure order was not in effect at the time. I think they're mainly there to make sure the rather expensive film making gear is looked after, and to make sure people don't wander onto the filmset, and interfere with proceedings. It'll be closed for at least a month.
The 'bridge' is quite straight forward to find, it's not far off the C5 incline, and you can even see it from the main path thriugh the quarry. I didn't make it to the hut with the coats, plenty of pictures of it on flickr and the like, so shoudln't be too hard to track down next time I go.


mr_bones

By all means, add your pics


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 1, 2009)

andy m said:


> mr_bones
> 
> By all means, add your pics




OK, thanks! There will be more later in the week (from much higher up) once i get my film developed. 











































































































Mr. B!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 1, 2009)

Woah, those are great, Mr B. The first looks like a toy house in a puddle surrounded by gravel. 
Love the shots from higher up showing the roads and effects of the quarrying. Good stuff.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 1, 2009)

The first two pictures by Mr B - Dali's Hole - is where they are filming the remake of Clash of the Titans.

Do you mind if I put up some pictures?


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow some great pics here!


----------



## andy m (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome, so much to see at this place! Any more pics are welcome!


----------



## AndyC (Jul 2, 2009)

Coincidentally I have just strated reading this book:

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dinorwic-Llanberis-Slate-Quarry-1780-1969/dp/1844940330[/ame]

Anyway, please be gentle  for this is the first time I have posted images on DP:

Big compressor on Australia Level:






Incline:






Sawtables in mill on Autralia level:






Drumhouse:






Incline - wagons sat atop these frames:






A couple of views of a blondin gear:











And finally - these coats have hung here since 1969:


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 2, 2009)

Great stuff AndyC, looks like we ALL covered different areas of this vast site.


----------



## fezzyben (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant pics guys


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2009)

Fab photos, AndyG...great to see the other stuff.  
Love those saw tables and the other machinery. The coats are amazing..a bit sad too, I feel.


----------



## andy m (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice one AndyC, I wanted to see all that stuff, but ran out of time and fitness! Thanks for the link to the book as well, I'm going to keep my eye out for that.


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 3, 2009)

Received my 35mm prints today


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW ............ WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW. That is some sight right there and the pictures are fantastic as well !!!!! Very Very good thank you for sharing this.


----------



## hpipe (Jul 4, 2009)

More great pics - nice one guys. Just wondered which route you took up? I took the blue trail from the Slate Museum, up and over Vivian Quarry, which was interesting in itself, and allows a branch off at Anglesey Barracks and onto the A2 (?) incline, then back down via A2 and A1. Seemed like a lot of wasted effort to get up that way though, when I saw a few walkers arrive on the road up from Dinorwig village whilst I was at the tourist viewpoint level. Made me wonder if others just drive up to that point, or if there's a quicker approach from the east?


----------



## andy m (Jul 4, 2009)

I just drove up through the village and parked in the car park at the end of the road. Flash Earth doesn't seem to want to know today, but if you look at the OS map on here, there's a 'P' where the car park is:

http://www.geograph.org.uk/gridref/SH5961


----------



## hpipe (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay, thanks. Thats what I thought, and looks a hundred times easier than walking from the bottom. I need to get back there when the sun is out.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 6, 2009)

The car park does provide a very easy access to the interesting bits of the quarry.

Alternatively, I have parked in Llanberis, and then taken a bus to Deniolen. From there a mile walk to teh quarry. and then you can walk down back to your car.

In other news I hear that the enforcement of the closure of the footpath has stepped up a gear.


----------



## hpipe (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyC said:


> In other news I hear that the enforcement of the closure of the footpath has stepped up a gear.



Tell me more..........?


----------

